# Eye Concern



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Bella will be 2 years in July. Every morning I clean her eyes and she gets a bath once a week. She's healthy and strong. This morning I noticed a stye on the lower rim of her eye. 

Does anyone know what caused this and what I can do to prevent it? Should I trim around her eyes more, wash her face more, etc. Any ideas? Could this be a symptom of something else going on in her body?

I was going to see how it was this evening and if it's still there, I was going to put a warm wash cloth on her eye.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Nancy--

I wished I remembered exactly where and the title....but this happened to my Quince! I believe if you search for "eye pimple" it will come up. I took pictures.

Is it the same thing? There was another person who also had this happen.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I would start treating Bella with a warm, wet cloth now. It can't hurt! I was about to comment on someone's Hav getting an "eye pimple" ... wonder where that thread is...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=910&highlight=pimple

Found it Marj!
I remembered starting a thread about this--


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Nancy---check out page 3 of this thread I posted above. It has pictures of Brady's eye pimple thing and a few pictures of Quincy's. If nothing else,you'll have a visual way to see if Bella's looks like this.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

GMTA ! I found it too, and just bumped it for Nancy and others to see. ound:


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the help! I went to the thread and from what I could see, Bella's eye looks kind of similar. She and DaniGirl are always playing and "biting" each other (gently, in fun) so it could have come from that. But I'm thinking it could be from allergies since here in Texas we have tons of pollen. They always stick their noses in the grass. It doesn't look like a sting and besides, whenever Bella goes out, she's on a leash or watched.

We have had people over who aren't--how can I say this--the cleanest! They have a problem with fungus currently and if they saw a bar of soap, they wouldn't know what to do with it. Get the picture? We love them, but. . . Any way, I wonder if Bella could have picked up something since Bella is a licker--as in "can't hold her 'licker'". 

We're about to leave the house that's why Bella hasn't had a cloth yet. I'll keep it on her during the day and see what tomorrow brings. Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Or....it could be an ingrown eye lash....if it gets worse by Monday, then the Vet check it out. Go for the warm compress if your pup will let you.


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I don't know.....my Grams used to say if you had a stye in your eye it meant that you peed in the woods! Boy, did I ever try to hide those styes from her!!!ound:ound:
Seriously, I hope her eye gets better...and I bet she did pee in the woods!
*


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

A quick google search and the first link it brought up: http://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/styes.htm

I work for ophthalmologists, and the treatment is usually warm compresses and sometimes antibiotic drops or ointment. I'd try the compresses, and personally I'd go with something like colloidal silver vs. a pharmaceutical. Might save you a vet visit. The above article says a stye can sometimes by mistaken for a chalazion, which is a blocked oil gland. Those can be resolved with warm compresses also, particularly if you start earlier. One doctor recommends hard boiling an egg and wrapping that in a wet washcloth to keep it warm longer.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Jammies said:


> *I don't know.....my Grams used to say if you had a stye in your eye it meant that you peed in the woods! Boy, did I ever try to hide those styes from her!!!ound:ound:
> Seriously, I hope her eye gets better...and I bet she did pee in the woods!
> *


Well, maybe not IN the woods but rather ON the wood (floor)

And what a good idea about the hard boiled egg wrapped in a cloth. I'll try that right now. Thanks again.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Here is an update on Bella: We went to the vet today, Monday, because the bump was still there. It seemed to me that her lymph gland was also enlarged. Well, the vet said it was a clogged sebaceous gland and that her lymph gland was okay. After reading stuff on the internet and imagining all sorts of things, I was very happy that's all it was. Last week when I bathed her I used some cream rinse on her face--maybe that's what caused it. The vet said to keep putting warm cloths on her face and that it may never go away.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I just got a chance to check up on this and am wondering how Bella is doing now... Nancy, what's her eye like?


----------

